# Windex Should'nt Hurt An LCD Monitor Screen, Right !!??



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi! 
Recently, As Of Earlier This Month,, 
I Purchased A New IBM LCD Monitor Through An Online Reseller!! 
Well,, Not So New, But 'New' In The Sence, That I Got It!! 
These Here: 
















But In Any Case,, 
When I Recieved It, I Found These Dirt Spots All Over It!! 
(Pix Shown Don't Do It Justice) 
So, One Day, While Doing The Weekly Food Shoping With My Mom, 
I Decided To Pick Up Some Windex! 
That Said, 
I'm Wondering If Windex(Or Any Kind've Cleaning Stuff For That Matter), 
Would'nt Hurt An Lcd Monitor Screen, Would It !!??

[email protected]

Feb.16th,2008 
2:32pm


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No you shouldn't use Windex, see here: http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10166_7-6209355-1.html


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Windex contains ammonia which will destroy the LCD screen. Use a combination of 50/50 water and isopropyl alcohol as well as a non-abrasive cloth.


----------



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

jonmcc33 said:


> Windex contains ammonia which will destroy the LCD screen. Use a combination of 50/50 water and isopropyl alcohol as well as a non-abrasive cloth.


Ok Well..,, 
Would You Think Just Plain Soap'n'Water Would Do It, You Think !!??

[email protected]

Feb.16th,2008 
3:38pm


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It may leave streaks, the 50/50 mixture is the best approach.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

No, I would not use soap. Do a search on how to clean an LCD screen and you'll find that what I recommended is the only option.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well my cheap Zap! window cleaner contains Water, Isopropanol, 2-Butoxyethanol Surfacants and Fragrance. Many commercial (and expensive) LCD cleaners have the same ingredients.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

MysticEyes said:


> Well my cheap Zap! window cleaner contains Water, Isopropanol, 2-Butoxyethanol Surfacants and Fragrance. Many commercial (and expensive) LCD cleaners have the same ingredients.


Isopropanol is isopropyl. 

No need for fragrance on an LCD screen. Butoxyethanol is just an added but unnecessary chemical.

Unsure of why anyone would use something expensive to clean an LCD screen. A bottle of isopropyl is well under a dollar.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I always used vinegar and distilled water. Works a treat. Not isopropyl, either


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Gulo Luseus said:


> I always used vinegar and distilled water. Works a treat. Not isopropyl, either


Vinegar has a smell that I cannot stand so that's why I don't recommend it.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Hang on, thought you said isowhatsit was the only option  I use vinegar because its cheaper, and Ilike the smell. It also gives a better finish, and keeps more rubbish off the screen.


----------



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Gulo Luseus said:


> I always used vinegar and distilled water. Works a treat. Not isopropyl, either


Ok..,,See...,, 
This Is What I Was Refering Too! 
I Bought This Version Of Clear Windex, That *Does* Infact, 
*Use Vinegar!* This Here: 








Also..,, 
Because It Is Windex, 
It Does'nt Smell Long And Fades Away Within Minutes! 
Ok So..,, 
Would This Version Be Good To Use Or,, 
Is This Still A "No-Go" !!??

[email protected]

Feb.17th,2008 
8:13am


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Use whatever you want, it's your monitor. But to be really safe plain ordinary water (use distilled if you wish) and a CLEAN COTTON cloth. Dampen the CLEAN COTTON cloth with water, wring it out as much as you can. You DO NOT want any water oozing down into the inside of the monitor. LCD screens usually have a cleaning precaution included that will direct you as to how to clean the screen. My HP w2207 and my Samsung 225bw both were very adamant about only using water and cotton cloths. The cotton cloth does not leave as much lint/fuzz as some cloths. Also do NOT use paper towels, they are made from wood pulp and can scratch and dull the surface over time. I have an old cotton T-shirt that I cut a section out of and I use that. Also do NOT press very hard against the LCD screen as you clean. It is thin, supported only along the edges and you can damage the display if you press too hard. 
But again, everyone has their own cleaning method and ultimately it will be your decision.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ramiko2k7 said:


> Ok..,,See...,,
> This Is What I Was Refering Too!
> I Bought This Version Of Clear Windex, That *Does* Infact,
> *Use Vinegar!* This Here:
> ...


It's still Windex even though it's secondary ingredient is vinegar. If you look it has a lot of other chemicals inside it. :down:


----------



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok...,, 
As Of Last Friday, 
I Went Over To RadioShack And Bought 
Some Lcd Cleaner As You Can See! 
However, The Instructions On The Back Say, 
That You Can Spray The Solution Directly On 
The Screen! Now...,, Alternatively...,, 
You Can Just Spray The Solution On The Cloth, 
That It Came With, And Then Wipe It On The Screen, Right !!?? 
Or Does It Matter !!??

[email protected]

Mar.3rd,2008 
9:07am


----------



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bump: UpDate!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use Windex (or Dollar-store equivalent) on my LCD screen and for cleaning CD's and DVD's. The laptop is about 6 years old and the screen is still in perfect condition. Windex contains "Ammonia-D" which is really an organic salt of ammonia which is why it doesn't smell very strong and is so mild.

I also use it to clean all electronic components, even circuit boards. I have never seen the slightest sign of any residue or damage.


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

I used Windex with vinegar on my first LCD monitor. I bought it January/07. I replaced the monitor January/08. It was royally messed up. I went to the computer experts I deal with and asked what I should use. The owner went in the back room and came back out with a bottle of warm water and a flannel cloth. Told me that was all I needed. Said to spray it on the cloth and wipe the screen lightly. Works really good too.

Rob


----------

